# Tyson & Miley!!! Picture Overload!!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It has been a long while since my wonderful pictures have graced the pages of this forum.

Hello there, friend!









Please, don't hesitate to compliment me on my muscular physique.









I don't have any tan lines, as you can see. I _am_ perfect.









I have the most magnificent poses Top Doggie Model has ever seen.









Please, do not look at that hideous white spot in the backround.









Wait a second!! I smell a stink in the air....









I am the fastest hahahhaha!!









No wait!! Come back!









Hello, my name is Miley.









I love to hop through our field!









I see a bunny in the distance!









Isn't I pretty?!?









Yes doggies can fly!!









Well, I guess that's all. See you next time!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so cute! Our poodle was just shaved and looks alot like Tyson right now except she is standard. And I bet she has a lot less energy!

BTW, what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Kittikity (Jun 12, 2008)

OMG!!! They are soooo cute! I used to be a groomer and poodles were always my favorite to do.. Never done quite a head like his.. But it definitely suites him..


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yay!! Other poodle lovers!! Heehee. I groom them myself and was not in the mood to chop his head fur off lol. 

I have a Fujifilm FinePix S700


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Very cute! Loved the captions.

Now I know that dogs can fly .... learn something new everyday!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I LOVE your dogs! They are so adorable. You definately have some cuties.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

GREAT PICTURES!!! I love them!

I have 3 toy poodles. I have tried to groom them but my clippers dont go through their hair very well. What kind of clippers do you use?

Chelsi


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!

Chelsi, I use Wahl Switchblade clippers, I bought them for my goats and use them on the dogs too. I REALLY like them.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

OK! I will deffinantly look into getting those! 

THANKS!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh and I also use something called a FlowBee or something like that. It is SUPER fast and I get done clipping their whole body in like 2 minutes.


----------



## Kittikity (Jun 12, 2008)

I have andis clippers with the changeable blades.. But mine are like $160 so are usually only useful for somebody that uses them often or needs them for a long time.. But they are still excellent clippers.. Something that might help your blades go through the hair better is to bathe the dog first and make sure they're completely dry.. Blades don't usually like dirt or wet hair.. Also, be careful around the flaps of skin around the legs and over the ears.. Never go along the edge of the flap or ear edge.. Kind of like if you were to run your hand along the flat side of a sword, not along the sharp edge, going from the flat part and then outward.. Also, using a #10 blade on the belly (belly, not chest) and around the pooper is usually the safest.. Lastly, keeping the skin taught helps to get a smoother cut and less chance of nicking the dog..

Sorry, didn't mean to sound like a know-it-all.. I just like to help people do the best job they can while being safe for their dog..

I've never seen a flowbee used on a dog before.. That would be a neat idea and interesting to watch..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They look "positively pampered"....very well loved pups and the haircut is really good too! Wish I could get my old cocker clipped quickly..it usually takes me almost 2 hours! ( but it's because his almost 14 year old body is covered with tumors and moles, I don't want to accidentally cut him) Tyson isn't "top dog" is he!? :ROFL:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I know when my clippers won't go through the hair, it's time to have them sharpened, or in my case buy a new blade set. I really have to send mine in for sharpening. I clip my Miniature Schnauzer's. Those are very cute Poodles! And great pics btw.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so cute Chelsey!! Tyson just cracks me up, he is quite the little guy!!


----------

